# No fuel filter



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Very few have fuel filters anymore on gas engines, part of the pump. Just a screen not likely to plug. It's the new low cost of ownership all the manufacturers claim.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I have not found a vehicle yet that didn't have an inline fuel filter


From what I have found, on your vehicle it is supposed to be located immediately in front of the fuel tank.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

nap said:


> I have not found a vehicle yet that didn't have an inline fuel filter
> 
> 
> From what I have found, on your vehicle it is supposed to be located immediately in front of the fuel tank.


Haven't worked on many new ones then. You will be hard pressed to find one on a domestic vehicle built in the last few years.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm not going to argue the point.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Rockauto and autozone both tell me they do not sell them. Well my last chevy van had the fuel pump go out at 165,000 miles. Here I go throwing more money at this van.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

well, I'll stand corrected here. I checked an actual GM parts page and I could not find any fuel filter there either. 


and from what I saw on that site, yes, be very afraid to check out fuel pump prices.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Same on my 2009 Toyota Tacoma. I couldn't find the fuel filter and then when I learned that that was because it doesn't have one, I was taken aback like Nap. Seriously? But then this vehicle also lacks a dipstick for the auto tranny. Who knew?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Becoming less and less common. Seems like cheap insurance to me but they have engineered it that less gunk is even making it through the pump but I have pulled down enough tanks to see the crap floating around there.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

the filters are in the fuel pump module. and i have seen the actual servicable filters cause a pump to go bad = they don't get replaced and they clog up = burned up pump.


----------



## JD367 (Apr 6, 2015)

I'd still rather have a replaceable ,in-line filter,than have to spend $400 +,to replace the fuel pump .
I've seen the junk that comes out of the underground tanks,but the designers seem to think its pure!


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

The filters are after the pump anyway on inline filters. So they don't protect the pump at all actually cause more stress on them because they are the most neglected maintenance item on a car


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I just worry about stuff getting through the sock filter on the fuel pickup (must be a fairly coarse mesh to supposedly be "forever" filter) and gunking up the injectors.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i have seen the inside of a lot of tanks. they were all like new.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

In the old days, most of the gunk that you filtered was actually coming from the service station tanks. The fuel pump was a diaphragm pump, which would pass it without harm to the pump. You just had to filter it out before the carburetor.

Today, the double wall station tanks stay a lot cleaner. The electric fuel pumps are higher pressure because it is required for fuel injection systems. The pumps have much tighter clearances, which are susceptible to damage, if something goes thru them. So prefiltering is necessary. There is no need for a downstream filter.

I've had a lot less fuel pump/filter problems with the newer system than the old.


----------

